# Man arrested for attempted transfer of F-35 data to Iran



## pardus (Jan 14, 2014)

> A man was arrested on charges of attempting to ship technical data from the F-35 joint strike fighter to Iran, according to the U.S. Attorney for the District of Connecticut.
> Mozaffar Khazaee was arrested Jan. 9 at Newark International Airport in New Jersey after the first leg of a trip to Tehran. Khazaee, who became a naturalized U.S. citizen in 1991, was charged with “transporting, transmitting and transferring in interstate or foreign commerce goods obtained by theft, conversion, or fraud,” a crime that carries a maximum of 10 years imprisonment...




http://www.navytimes.com/article/20...an-arrested-attempted-transfer-F-35-data-Iran


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 14, 2014)

Good snatch!


----------



## policemedic (Jan 15, 2014)

Fuck Iran.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 15, 2014)

No, no, no!  I don't think it was espionage at all.  I think it was actually a CIA plot to cripple the Iranian economy!

Okay, follow me here:  Iran hears about the hot new fighter that the Americans are building, and they want specs on it.  What they don't know is how over-budget and underperforming the jet is!  The Agency gets wind of this and gives the real plans to some expat headed to Iran.  He delivers the specs to Iranian aerospace guys, who proceed to go gaga over it.  The ayatollah demands 17 squadrons be built!  He distributes parts manufacture over several provinces to ensure that everyone gets a slice.  The first jets start rolling off the assembly line.  A little pricy, but not too bad.  The first dozen are built.  The minister starts looking at the bill and goes "Oh allah..." but doesn't tell anyone about it.  Soon enough you've got 50 F-35's, and suddenly the Iranian people are wondering why there's no food in stores.  Riots ensue, the state collapses, sleeper cells rush in from Baghdad and Herat and start a new government and build a Wal-Mart.  America wins!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 15, 2014)

More like Iran gives it to Russia, with a deal of X number of planes and X amount of contracts, etc.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 15, 2014)

JAB said:


> More like Iran gives it to Russia, with a deal of X number of planes and X amount of contracts, etc.


or China, no different then the drone we lost.


----------



## AWP (Jan 15, 2014)

I have to wonder how many tech secrets we've lost through the war than through espionage. Crashed drones, stealth helos, compromised radios and crypto, imagery systems, etc.


----------



## Havoc13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> No, no, no!  I don't think it was espionage at all.  I think it was actually a CIA plot to cripple the Iranian economy!
> 
> Okay, follow me here:  Iran hears about the hot new fighter that the Americans are building, and they want specs on it.  What they don't know is how over-budget and underperforming the jet is!  The Agency gets wind of this and gives the real plans to some expat headed to Iran.  He delivers the specs to Iranian aerospace guys, who proceed to go gaga over it.  The ayatollah demands 17 squadrons be built!  He distributes parts manufacture over several provinces to ensure that everyone gets a slice.  The first jets start rolling off the assembly line.  A little pricy, but not too bad.  The first dozen are built.  The minister starts looking at the bill and goes "Oh allah..." but doesn't tell anyone about it.  Soon enough you've got 50 F-35's, and suddenly the Iranian people are wondering why there's no food in stores.  Riots ensue, the state collapses, sleeper cells rush in from Baghdad and Herat and start a new government and build a Wal-Mart.  America wins!



That's kind of what I was thinking.  "Send it to them and see if THEY can get it to work..."


----------



## pardus (Jan 15, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I have to wonder how many tech secrets we've lost through the war than through espionage. Crashed drones, stealth helos, compromised radios and crypto, imagery systems, etc.



There was a certain mission that we talk about often on SS that left the enemy with a lot of intel after they got laptops etc... I was more than a little surprised to learn anyone would take sensitive info like that on a mission like that.


----------



## AWP (Jan 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> There was a certain mission that we talk about often on SS that left the enemy with a lot of intel after they got laptops etc... I was more than a little surprised to learn anyone would take sensitive info like that on a mission like that.



04/05 a Coalition SOF unit took an entire SPINS-C downrange with them, all many hundred pages' worth. Ambush, compromise, "Oh, shit, we need to write up a new SPINS-C?"

Solution: new comm cards. Some of you AF/ JTAC types will understand the gravity of this scenario.

Lose a drone and watch villagers tear it apart and haul it off?

Solution: "They might be farmers" and we watched them walk away with most of it.

Mike Yon: Here, let me show you how to spot our aircraft at night without using NVG's.

Solution: Not banned from the country, not charged, allowed to remain embedded.

I groan every time someone talks about OPSEC. We're a sieve and our military doesn't care.


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 6, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> 04/05 a Coalition SOF unit took an entire SPINS-C downrange with them, all many hundred pages' worth. Ambush, compromise, "Oh, shit, we need to write up a new SPINS-C?"
> 
> Solution: new comm cards. Some of you AF/ JTAC types will understand the gravity of this scenario.
> 
> ...



Yep...scary.  I hated carrying KYK-13's for that reason....I always was ready to do the Z all.


----------

